

Ask HN: I am looking for a light-weight, fast database - baritalia

What do you recommend?
======
kghose
I've had good luck using sqlite3 for both a hobby project (a photo organizer
<http://github.com/kghose/Chhobi>) as well as for work (neural data analysis)

~~~
ishbits
I've had good luck with SQlite as well, until I have multiple writers, or even
concurrent readers or writers.

------
dotmanish
What's the use case? Are you looking for mobile platform compatible database,
or for web backends?

------
ssjvackar
MongoDB is 'lightweight' in the sense it's easy to setup and persistence of
both simple and complex objects is a breeze. The query interface is a bit ugly
but it may be worth a look.

------
jfaucett
It depends on what you need. sqlite if you need SQL queries /indexes,etc, try
leveldb if key/value store will work, its fast and micro.

